# Gettin ears cropped next week!!



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok so my pup is gettin his ears cropped next week... (im not a big fan I love his droppy ears) anyways the boyfriend insists on doing it.... I dont like the real short crop... it just looks mean to me... anyone know of a good site where i can compare the crops??? are there standard crops for pits?

also kinda on the same point... we r going 2 b showing our dog in comps and wondered if there was somewhere with guidelines ect..... and if ears have any kind of guidelines......

and just curious but do u guys think cropped ears do better n shows or not cropped.... (just for my own arguement..)


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't now about showing, but let me ask, is this your dog, or your boyfriend's dog? If you were to break up, who would get the dog? If the answer is you, then it should be your choice to crop. Once it is done you can't take it back. I am not against cropping, I like the look, even though my girl is natural. I tossed it back and forth, but the natural look makes the dog look more docile, and you will likely face less fear and ignorance (though you will still find idiots out there that are pit haters). Many people hold the false belief that the only reason to crop is because you fight your dog. 

Anyway, if you decide to crop, your vet should have a chart. Make sure you choose the vet VERY carefully, as not every vet is an artist, and if you want to show your dog a bad crop can be devastating. Look at pit bull images online, just google and start browsing, when you find a crop you like, print it, and show it to the vet, but try to make sure the dog is similarly proportioned to your dog, because a bully style pit and a game bred pit will look very different with identical crops.


----------



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> I don't now about showing, but let me ask, is this your dog, or your boyfriend's dog? If you were to break up, who would get the dog? If the answer is you, then it should be your choice to crop. Once it is done you can't take it back. I am not against cropping, I like the look, even though my girl is natural. I tossed it back and forth, but the natural look makes the dog look more docile, and you will likely face less fear and ignorance (though you will still find idiots out there that are pit haters). Many people hold the false belief that the only reason to crop is because you fight your dog.
> 
> Anyway, if you decide to crop, your vet should have a chart. Make sure you choose the vet VERY carefully, as not every vet is an artist, and if you want to show your dog a bad crop can be devastating. Look at pit bull images online, just google and start browsing, when you find a crop you like, print it, and show it to the vet, but try to make sure the dog is similarly proportioned to your dog, because a bully style pit and a game bred pit will look very different with identical crops.


Hes both of ours but if we were to split Id prob let him go w my bf just 4 the fact that Ive got my older dog.... I dont hate cropped ears but I feel like the natural ear does make it look more docile so thats y id like to keep them... plus like u said facing less ignorance... n our town pits r illegal but me being the rebel i am just had 2 get one... lol... so i think it kinda hides the breed a little when the ears arent done... i mean a pit is a pit and its obvious but wo cropped ears i can always use the "its a mix" line and b alright.. but weve been told that n shows males usually have ears cropped where females usually dont..

weve picked a good vet that weve seen 5/6 other dogs that we know personally and their ears look wonderful....

thanks 4 ur help


----------



## DCPitbull (Jun 17, 2009)

ashley_danielle20 said:


> plus like u said facing less ignorance... n our town pits r illegal but me being the rebel i am just had 2 get one... lol... so i think it kinda hides the breed a little when the ears arent done... i mean a pit is a pit and its obvious but wo cropped ears i can always use the "its a mix"


WOW! you got a pitbull Even though though there illegal in your town. Were you thinking when you got him? i mean really. ears cropped or not a pit is a pit, no matter how you decipher it. and trust me if the BSL is strong in your community that hole "its a pit mix" isn't going to work. ive seen it happen to my uncles dog, and i bet it will happen to yours. But i hope being a "Rebel" works out for you :hammer:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

http://www.gopitbull.com/goldmine/11700-whered-you-get-them-ears.html


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> http://www.gopitbull.com/goldmine/11700-whered-you-get-them-ears.html


I still have to post Chino's ears on that...

I personally like all crops. I like the battle crop on certain dogs, but like a show crop on others. Because of the shape of Chino's head (and judging by his parents) a longer crop will look better in the end because his face is going to be big and round.

Aside from what everyone is saying, don't let the OP influence your decision. If your boyfriend and yourself both want the crop, go for it. Don't let fear of the OP's opinion and ignorance deter what you really want. I like both ears, honestly, I just know my boy is going to be big and stocky, so I thought the crop would look good. I knew people would turn their heads when they saw a cropped puppy, but afterall, he is MY dog.

It's a cosmetic procedure, and a cosmetic one only. But it's not wrong. It's just what you prefer.


----------



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

DCPitbull said:


> WOW! you got a pitbull Even though though there illegal in your town. Were you thinking when you got him? i mean really. ears cropped or not a pit is a pit, no matter how you decipher it. and trust me if the BSL is strong in your community that hole "its a pit mix" isn't going to work. ive seen it happen to my uncles dog, and i bet it will happen to yours. But i hope being a "Rebel" works out for you :hammer:


maybe i should explain a lil on that..there r tons of pit owners here... Its a smaller town and we live on the edge of town away from neighbors n stuff... the only thing ppl really have 2 worry about is u cant have them at parks or city events... but i know of at least 20 pit owners who never have any problems...

really unless ur dog bites someone u get left alone... the city banned them when a cop got attacked by 2 pits on a drug bust.... but really i think it was just to scare ppl.... ive never heard of anyone gettin fines for pits unless it was a drug bust..... and on most of those the ppl brought in papers from vets stating they were a mix and got away w it... its really not a huge issue that is pressed here...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

DCPitbull said:


> WOW! you got a pitbull Even though though there illegal in your town. Were you thinking when you got him? i mean really. ears cropped or not a pit is a pit, no matter how you decipher it. and trust me if the BSL is strong in your community that hole "its a pit mix" isn't going to work. ive seen it happen to my uncles dog, and i bet it will happen to yours. But i hope being a "Rebel" works out for you :hammer:


A lot of people on this forum live in or close to BSL cities. Youre damn right about the cropped/uncropped issue. It's gonna be a pitbull either way. But don't go saying "I bet it will happen to yours". I know we're talking about BSL here, but you don't have to make someone feel like they made the wrong decision.


----------



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> A lot of people on this forum live in or close to BSL cities. Youre damn right about the cropped/uncropped issue. It's gonna be a pitbull either way. But don't go saying "I bet it will happen to yours". I know we're talking about BSL here, but you don't have to make someone feel like they made the wrong decision.


Heck yea!!! I def dont regret mine and I bet my next dog will b a pit as well... I think its unfair that all pits r labeled because of ignorant breeders/owners and also ppl who fight them... my dog is the biggest cuddly bunny ull ever meet and yea he can have a temper but ive never owned a dog who didnt like a good bark or 2 every now and then.... plus ive lived here my whole life and know how the city works and they r more worried about traffic tickets and drug busts then who has a big scarey dog....


----------



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> http://www.gopitbull.com/goldmine/11700-whered-you-get-them-ears.html


I really really really like the show crop!!!! Now as far as the bell or no bell thing goes... obviously im kinda a tard...... i dont c a difference!!! whats ur guys cal on that?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I prefer no bell, but with bell makes them easier to get to stand supposedly. I have never had a issue with them not standing. Bell is the extra that goes out a bit more on the side of the ear, rather than the ear going straight up. The reason I prefer no bell is that its hard enough to find a vet that can do a good crop much less one that will not over do the bell and make your dog look screwed up.

No bell








Bell









Bell ruined this girls ears


----------



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I prefer no bell, but with bell makes them easier to get to stand supposedly. I have never had a issue with them not standing. Bell is the extra that goes out a bit more on the side of the ear, rather than the ear going straight up. The reason I prefer no bell is that its hard enough to find a vet that can do a good crop much less one that will not over do the bell and make your dog look screwed up.
> 
> No bell
> 
> ...


Ok now ic it!! I do prefer no bell...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If you plan on showing UKC you are better off cropping the ears. I too like less bell, too much bell makes them look like bats.
















But be prepared, it doesn't happen often but even the best crop jobs go bad


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> But be prepared, it doesn't happen often but even the best crop jobs go bad


Ugh We should have a "good crops gone bad" thread lol... I could have died when I got Kamikazi ( the black brindle in my post) back with her ears lol..


----------



## Diesels_Mama (Mar 12, 2009)

ashley_danielle20 said:


> Ok so my pup is gettin his ears cropped next week... (im not a big fan I love his droppy ears) anyways the boyfriend insists on doing it.... I dont like the real short crop... it just looks mean to me... anyone know of a good site where i can compare the crops??? are there standard crops for pits?
> 
> also kinda on the same point... we r going 2 b showing our dog in comps and wondered if there was somewhere with guidelines ect..... and if ears have any kind of guidelines......
> 
> and just curious but do u guys think cropped ears do better n shows or not cropped.... (just for my own arguement..)


There was a thread earlier on which pits usually win and they mostly had cropped ears. But with the vet, Make sure they give your pit a blood test to make sure he can handle the procedure. Some dogs have blood clotting problems which will prolong the healing process and maybe even destroy the desired crop. Also, is it going to be done with a razor or a laser? Because i'd suggest a laser. cuts healing time in half. Just be prepared when you get the pup back because you're going to feel sorry for it. I know i did when i got Diesel's done but he's fine now and his ears look great.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

My vet actually knows how to do a decent bell crop... you MUST ask to see their work before putting your dog through this type of procedure. Please to not assume the vet you choose is great... i've had a great experiences with thsi vet, but a horrible experience from the first dog i ever got cropped.


----------



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

the vet we went 2 only does laser.. hes doin well.. 1 ear was leanin but we re-taped it and it looks great


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

get some pictures up!!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes... I'd love to see pictures...


----------



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

umm wow i knew id rather not do his ears but once he came home i felt horrible!! he looked soo miserable!! i actually broke down like a dork the 1 nite...but now hes bk 2 his old self so i feel a lil better..


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

ashley_danielle20 said:


> umm wow i knew id rather not do his ears but once he came home i felt horrible!! he looked soo miserable!! i actually broke down like a dork the 1 nite...but now hes bk 2 his old self so i feel a lil better..


i felt the same way


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

It was probably the anesthesia that made him so mopey. The anesthesia can take up to 48 hours for it to completely leave your dogs system.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

NEELA said:


> It was probably the anesthesia that made him so mopey. The anesthesia can take up to 48 hours for it to completely leave your dogs system.


yeah cuz my dog would walk and then tip over like u were tipping cows....it was funny...poor sandy roo


----------



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

well its a week after and k.o. is doin good.. ripped a stitch 2day but caught it quick and took him 2 the vet.. i think they look amazing! ive been online on my phone lately but next time im on the comp ill upload some pics!!


----------



## DaddyDiezel (May 4, 2009)

Yes Ma'am please do !

Man I wanna get my boys done sooo bad, and I'm running out of time...I dig the look of cropped ears...


----------



## blackb3lt (Nov 3, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> My vet actually knows how to do a decent bell crop... you MUST ask to see their work before putting your dog through this type of procedure. Please to not assume the vet you choose is great... i've had a great experiences with thsi vet, but a horrible experience from the first dog i ever got cropped.


wow I really like that long crop. I'm taking my puppy to the vet today to get his ears checked out before the cropping.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

hey hey hey now....jay has her bell and she doesn't look like a bat lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

silly girl! she said too much bell


----------

